# La fine del Mondo: ci siamo?



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

La fine del mondo che conosciamo, per inteso..

Quello a cui stiamo assistendo è un qualcosa di assolutamente inatteso, perfino impensabile eppure sta succedendo davvero, a questo punto tutte le opzioni vanno messe sul tavolo, e mi viene in mente questo scenario definiamolo apocalittico.

E se questo non fosse altro che un tassello di un attacco definitivo rivolto all’Occidente? Un piano partito da più lontano, che ora viene innescato definitivamente con la scusa della miccia ucraina.

E allora ecco che da un lato ci siamo noi, l’occidente, e dall’altro spunta un blocco “rosso” Cino-Russo che se compattato attorno ad un obbiettivo ha la forza economica, militare e di risorse per piegarci davvero...

Le tempistiche: dopo 2 anni di pandemia che hanno devastato i sistemi economici occidentali e distratto i politici e le persone, con gli USA al loro minimo storico per influenza e forza politica e con uno scacchiere geopolitico che vede la Cina con le mani sia in Africa (con la Russia) che in Sud America circondare gli Alleati

La volontà: prima o dopo questo blocco orientale non accetterà più di sottostare allo strapotere occidentale in termini di influenza e controllo economico, oltre al loro mai celato disgusto per la deriva "culturale" presa dall'occidente...e se avessero deciso che è *adesso* il momento di giocare la partita sul futuro? Del resto devono farlo prima che sia troppo tardi, prima che il mondo sviluppi soluzioni energetiche che li taglino fuori dagli approvvigionamenti rendendoci indipendenti..

Il piano: la Russia apre i giochi, l’occidente reagisce con sanzioni finché arriva il momento in cui la Russi a alza troppo il tiro della minaccia, un missile di troppo lanciato e parte l’escalation, a quel punto la Cina decide di appoggiare la Russia ed eccoci precipitati tutti all’inferno, con tutti i paesi col dito sul pulsante rosso (ma nessuno lo premerà mai ) mentre l’europa viene spolpata viva e gli USA e il Giappone accerchiati.

Ok dai, ora ripongo la penna da scrittore e torniamo alla realtà.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2022)

E' un'escalation che parte da lontanissimo. 11 settembre, poi terrorismo globale, poi Covid e ora la guerra. Siamo andati in crescendo a livello di gravità degli eventi e di limitazioni della libertà personale. In effetti, ora, manca solo la terza guerra mondiale.

C'è da chiedersi: questa escalation, che non ha precedenti nella storia, è frutto del fato o è voluta?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' un'escalation che parte da lontanissimo. 11 settembre, poi terrorismo globale, poi Covid e ora la guerra. Siamo andati in crescendo. In effetti, manca solo la terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> C'è da chiedersi: questa escalation, che non ha precedenti nella storia, è frutto del fato o è voluta?



La scomparsa immediata dell'ISIS appena arrivata la pandemia mi ha sempre destato qualche sospetto.
Non è sparita certo per un paio di bombe in un rifugio di cammellari.
E anche adesso la tempistica fine pandemia/inizio guerra fa pensare.

In ogni caso in questa generazione siamo in mano a persone senza scrupoli. Sia da una parte, sia dall'altra.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La scomparsa immediata dell'ISIS appena arrivata la pandemia mi ha sempre destato qualche sospetto.
> Non è sparita certo per un paio di bombe in un rifugio di cammellari.
> E anche adesso la tempistica fine pandemia/inizio guerra fa pensare.
> 
> In ogni caso in questa generazione siamo in mano a persone senza scrupoli. Sia da una parte, sia dall'altra.


Secondo me non è sparito nulla, non se ne parla e basta.

Cosi come vedrai, se il conflitto si inasprirà ulterioremente, non si parlerà più ne di covid ne di Green Pass

Vedrai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' un'escalation che parte da lontanissimo. 11 settembre, poi terrorismo globale, poi Covid e ora la guerra. Siamo andati in crescendo a livello di gravità degli eventi e di limitazioni della libertà personale. In effetti, ora, manca solo la terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> C'è da chiedersi: questa escalation, che non ha precedenti nella storia, è frutto del fato o è voluta?


Eh..bella domanda..

Di una cosa sono certo, in Russia e Cina guardano alla società occidentale con disgusto e considerano il nostro stile di vita come un "virus" da cui proteggere i loro popoli


----------



## darden (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La scomparsa immediata dell'ISIS appena arrivata la pandemia mi ha sempre destato qualche sospetto.
> Non è sparita certo per un paio di bombe in un rifugio di cammellari.
> E anche adesso la tempistica fine pandemia/inizio guerra fa pensare.
> 
> In ogni caso in questa generazione siamo in mano a persone senza scrupoli. Sia da una parte, sia dall'altra.


La pandemia ha solo rallentato qualcosa che era già partito, perchè sono venute meno in alcuni le certezze in quel periodo di riuscire a tenere botta da soli. Appena la situazione si è "calmata" sono tornati alla carica.

Gli scenari qui sono imprevedibili e non credo si arrivi a una guerra nucleare ( o almeno ci spero) perchè sarebbe davvero la fine dell'umanità..


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> C'è da chiedersi: questa escalation, che non ha precedenti nella storia, è frutto del fato o è voluta?


la risposta sta nel detto: non cade foglia che dio non voglia.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Febbraio 2022)

Con questo "ci siamo" comunque è un po' sfuggita la mano 

P.S. Guardatevi meno film.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Con questo "ci siamo" comunque è un po' sfuggita la mano


Clickbait
Ahahahah!!


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tutte queste cose che, purtroppo, porteranno a tantissime morti e danni, spero siano da lezione a tutti i complici e mi riferisco alla gente comune, che protesta in piazza per le cavolate tipo BLM, LGBettè, Gretahahahah e che sui social ha esultato alla vittoria di Bidet, alla venuta di Draghi pensando che avrebbero portato la pace nel mondo e la ricchezza in Italia. Ed in un mondo popolato da questi satanisti rincoglioniti, nel vero senso del termine, le cose non possono che andare alla rovescia. Enjoy!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutte queste cose che, purtroppo, porteranno a tantissime morti e danni, spero siano da lezione a tutti i complici e mi riferisco alla gente comune, che protesta in piazza per le cavolate tipo BLM, LGBettè, Gretahahahah e che sui social ha esultato alla vittoria di Bidet, alla venuta di Draghi pensando che avrebbero portato la pace nel mondo e la ricchezza in Italia. Ed in un mondo popolato da questi satanisti rincoglioniti, nel vero senso del termine, le cose non possono che andare alla rovescia. Enjoy!


quindi pure la guerra in Ucraina è colpa di Draghi


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> quindi pure la guerra in Ucraina è colpa di Draghi


Ho fatto un discorso molto più ampio. Draghi ha portato la guerra sociale nel nostro paese, con leggi infime e prive di scientificità.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La fine del mondo che conosciamo, per inteso..
> 
> Quello a cui stiamo assistendo è un qualcosa di assolutamente inatteso, perfino impensabile eppure sta succedendo davvero, a questo punto tutte le opzioni vanno messe sul tavolo, e mi viene in mente questo scenario definiamolo apocalittico.
> 
> ...


Scenario apocalittico da film americano. Fino agli anni 80 ne facevano anche di peggiori, nel periodo della Guerra Fredda, dove la devastazione atomica dell'umanità era a rischio un giorno si e l'altro pure 

Non succederà nulla di tutto questo. Per ora il conflitto in Ucraina è locale, non ci sono fatti concreti per supporre che venga esteso ad altri territori. Neanche soprattutto interessi reali a farlo.

Un conflitto questo che ha radici nel passato e ben precise ragioni culturali e militari.

Non dico questo per sminuirlo, le conseguenze per tutti e soprattutto per la povera gente ucraina sono devastanti, ma da li al "conquista 24 territori" di Risiko insomma ce ne corre...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La fine del mondo che conosciamo, per inteso..
> 
> Quello a cui stiamo assistendo è un qualcosa di assolutamente inatteso, perfino impensabile eppure sta succedendo davvero, a questo punto tutte le opzioni vanno messe sul tavolo, e mi viene in mente questo scenario definiamolo apocalittico.
> 
> ...


Quanto successo è chiaro che avrà ripercussioni.

Temo stiamo vivendo una ultima fase razionale e si farà di tutto per non intervenire ma alla fine non si può non intervenire.
In un senso o nell'altro sarebbe gravissimo ma la seconda, un intervento, potrebbe innescare un qualcosa di apocalittico.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La fine del mondo che conosciamo, per inteso..
> 
> Quello a cui stiamo assistendo è un qualcosa di assolutamente inatteso, perfino impensabile eppure sta succedendo davvero, a questo punto tutte le opzioni vanno messe sul tavolo, e mi viene in mente questo scenario definiamolo apocalittico.
> 
> ...




Quante volte noi utenti abbiamo detto che ormai è un mondo alla deriva, allo sbando totale etc etc etc? 

Lo scenario che dipingi tu è surreale, ma reale al tempo stesso. Per assurdo potrebbe essere il colpo di spugna che ha bisogno questo mondo, ma a quale prezzo? Lo conosciamo tutti ovviamente.


----------



## unbreakable (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' un'escalation che parte da lontanissimo. 11 settembre, poi terrorismo globale, poi Covid e ora la guerra. Siamo andati in crescendo a livello di gravità degli eventi e di limitazioni della libertà personale. In effetti, ora, manca solo la terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> C'è da chiedersi: questa escalation, che non ha precedenti nella storia, è frutto del fato o è voluta?


" ma i nostri padri/nonni hanno fatto la guerra cosa volete che sia una piccola pandemia" multicit. a reti nazionali

maledetti tutti..a forza di drila sta frase qualcuno ci ha pensato seriamente


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Febbraio 2022)

comunque per rispondere seriamente alla domanda, direi che l'apocalisse di Giovanni è uno dei testi meno compresi nella storia dell'uomo, e si, il tempo è ora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è sparito nulla, non se ne parla e basta.
> 
> Cosi come vedrai, se il conflitto si inasprirà ulterioremente, non si parlerà più ne di covid ne di Green Pass
> 
> Vedrai.



Come attenzione mediatica sicuramente, hai ragione.
Ma l'ISIS non esiste più sul serio come minaccia. Prima del 2019 avevamo un mercatino e una chiesa che saltavano ogni settimana.
Lo stesso per la pandemia, è finita concretamente. E' solo qui in Italia che c'è l'ossessione negli altri paesi sono due mesi che se infischiano.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutte queste cose che, purtroppo, porteranno a tantissime morti e danni, spero siano da lezione a tutti i complici e mi riferisco alla gente comune, che protesta in piazza per le cavolate tipo BLM, LGBettè, Gretahahahah e che sui social ha esultato alla vittoria di Bidet, alla venuta di Draghi pensando che avrebbero portato la pace nel mondo e la ricchezza in Italia. Ed in un mondo popolato da questi satanisti rincoglioniti, nel vero senso del termine, le cose non possono che andare alla rovescia. Enjoy!



Ma infatti i Gretini invece di pensare a tutte quelle stron... che portavano avanti pensassero a rendersi utili ed a protestare contro cose serie: una guerra che ci spazzerebbe via tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come attenzione mediatica sicuramente, hai ragione.
> Ma l'ISIS non esiste più sul serio come minaccia. Prima del 2019 avevamo un mercatino e una chiesa che saltavano ogni settimana.
> Lo stesso per la pandemia, è finita concretamente. E' solo qui in Italia che c'è l'ossessione negli altri paesi sono due mesi che se infischiano.


Qui c'è il fenomeno dei "malori improvvisi", anche nel mio paesedove abito ci sono casi inquietanti anche di gente giovane. Non dò la colpa a nessuno visto che non ho prove, ma penso che sia una questione che meriti veramente risalto mediatico ed un po' di studio.


----------



## sottoli (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti i Gretini invece di pensare a tutte quelle stron... che portavano avanti pensassero a rendersi utili ed a protestare contro cose serie: una guerra che ci spazzerebbe via tutti.


Bon, alla fine è un grande cerchio, e i gretini a modo loro non hanno torto
Se non ci si dà una mossa a livello ambientale rinunciando al sistema capitalistico petrolifero, le risorse saranno sempre meno, meno risorse = poi guerre, è matematico, le risorse non sono infinite
Nella storia dell'uomo non è mai esistita una guerra religiosa, ideologica, raziale, ma solo un'infinita serie di guerre di risorse.


----------



## uolfetto (24 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> quindi pure la guerra in Ucraina è colpa di Draghi


No, in pratica dice è colpa di quelli che protestano (a torto o a ragione) su argomentazioni disparate (diritti, ambiente ecc.). In pratica colpa di quasi tutti (sono escluse solo certe proteste) tranne il buon Putin.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Febbraio 2022)

La Russia e i suoi Alleati sono il Re del Nord del libro profetico di Daniele, ultimo capitolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La Russia e i suoi Alleati sono il Re del Nord del libro profetico di Daniele, ultimo capitolo.



Se andiamo a cercare nelle profezie (anche più recenti) ce ne sono alcune da brividi, che includono accurate descrizioni di Bergoglio e dei nostri tempi.
E' meglio non leggerle perché viene inquietudine.


----------



## wildfrank (24 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La Russia e i suoi Alleati sono il Re del Nord del libro profetico di Daniele, ultimo capitolo.


Come fai a dirlo? Interessante....


----------



## wildfrank (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se andiamo a cercare nelle profezie (anche più recenti) ce ne sono alcune da brividi, anche più recenti, che includono perfette descrizioni di Bergoglio e dei nostri tempi.
> E' meglio non leggerle perché viene inquietudine.


In realtà, l'incipit del libro dell'Apocalisse, al capitolo 1, al verso 3, dice che chi osserva le parole della profezia, sarà felice ...pensa un po'.
P.s: scusa, sull'argomento sono ferrato, con tutta la modestia di cui c'è bisogno quando si parla di certi argomenti.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Febbraio 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Come fai a dirlo? Interessante....



Lo pensavo da molto, indipendentemente, attraverso un confronto delle scrittrure e degli avvenimenti. Ed ho visto che è la conclusione a cui sono arrivati altri, anche della tua parte.


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti i Gretini invece di pensare a tutte quelle stron... che portavano avanti pensassero a rendersi utili ed a protestare contro cose serie: una guerra che ci spazzerebbe via tutti.


Se Greta si documenta sul rischio di inverno nucleare in caso di guerra atomica è la fine del mondo.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se andiamo a cercare nelle profezie (anche più recenti) ce ne sono alcune da brividi, che includono accurate descrizioni di Bergoglio e dei nostri tempi.
> E' meglio non leggerle perché viene inquietudine.



Ti credo, ma io mi fido solo di quelle bibliche. Questa è una profezia scritta circa 2500 anni fa, ed anche Cristo stesso a suo tempo ha riconosciuto la veracità del libro di Daniele.


----------



## wildfrank (24 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Lo pensavo da molto, indipendentemente, attraverso un confronto delle scrittrure e degli avvenimenti. Ed ho visto che è la conclusione a cui sono arrivati altri, anche della tua parte.


.......mia parte?


----------



## Shmuk (24 Febbraio 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> .......mia parte?



Ehe.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> No, in pratica dice è colpa di quelli che protestano (a torto o a ragione) su argomentazioni disparate (diritti, ambiente ecc.). In pratica colpa di quasi tutti (sono escluse solo certe proteste) tranne il buon Putin.


Io mi riferisco a quelli che una volta che ha vinto Biden era "finito l'incubo" e che Trump era la colpa di tutti i mali, che i problemi erano non la crisi economica, ma l'approvazione del DDL Zan o i no vax diffusori della pandemia. Tutta gente che rappresenta una gran fetta della popolazione in ogni nazione e che non si è accorta, in buona fede, o in malafede, che in realtà stava andando da anni tutto a scatafascio. Chi vuole capire capisca.


----------



## wildfrank (24 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ehe.


Cos'hai capito? Me lo puoi scrivere anche in privato.


----------



## varvez (3 Marzo 2022)

Mi permetto di esprimere un'opinione riguardo tutta la vicenda che, mi pare, vi tenga in apprensione. Viviamo in un paese economicamente al limite, dove le libertà individuali sono ancora soggette a DPCM e DL di dubbia costituzionalità. Siamo ancora immersi nel "racconto" pandemico, e questa volta non per colpa dei media ma della popolazione, per lo meno della maggior parte di essa, che continua a credersi esposta ad una terribile emergenza sanitaria (tutto sommato è difficile per chi ci è immerso non compportarsi così).

L'exit strategy necessaria per porre fine a questa pseudo emergenza è stata la situazione in Ucraina, naturalmente per tutti tranne che per due paesi: gli USA e l'Italia. In America il dibattito è molle riguardo agli eventi europei, in Italia si propongono filmati vecchi, artefatti o addirittura presi dai videogames per far credere ciò che in realtà non esiste. Cose già viste, come le T.I. piene di figuranti, i camion di Bergamo, i morti immaginari (quelli veri, purtropppo, sono responsabilità dei protocolli assassini).

Sembra una coincidenza, appena si allenta la morsa occidentale sul virus, si stringe quella sulla nuova emergenza. Il tutto, ovviamente, mentre si continuano a comprimere diritti fondamentali dei cittadini italiani.

Le persone sensibili ai profughi ucraini dovrebbero interessarsi ai propri concittadini, vessati e umiliati oltre che privati del DIRITTO al lavoro.

Ancora una volta, come per il virus, si tratta di una "guerra" economico-finanziaria. Ciarlano di "IIIa Guerra Mondiale" senza rendersi conto che questa esiste perlomeno dai primi anni '90, quando si definirono i contorni della "missione USA in Europa", ovvero l'UE+Euro.

La situazione economico-finanziaria dei principali attori è atroce, frenata nel suo declino dai lock-down e dalle restrizioni, azioni spettacolari per il pubblico ma inefficaci a raffreddare le alte temperature di una finanza globale spregiudicata, senza controllo e avida.

Quali risvolti avrà questa "guerra" Russia-Ucraina? Quelli soliti. Tra un paio di mesi (come detto giustamente da Vittorio Sgarbi) non ne sentiremo più parlare, perchè il motivo che c'è dietro a questa narrazione semplicemente non è possibile conoscerlo. Ascoltando le parole della FED, potremmo pensare ad un principio di smantellamento dell'Euro e della sua tecnocrazia, che si è sentita in diritto di andare contro al padrone-USA (Germania) negli anni e ora non serve più.

Oppure ad un tentativo di isolamento finanziaro della Russia per favorire una distensione economica con la Cina, che detiene una parte consistente del debito pubblico USA.

Una cosa è certa, dal mio punto di vista. I problemi ricadranno sulla popolazione (of course), inebetita da due anni di narrazione e adesso inebetita da una "guerra" che - ancora una volta - tiene in tensione le menti meno logiche, trasferendole dalla mascherina-in-auto-da-soli all'elmetto.


----------



## vota DC (3 Marzo 2022)

I risvolti sono che l'Europa come ogni guerra mondiale lo prenderà in quel posto. Europa, non occidente.
La Merkel aveva siglato il megaccordo con i russi. 
Finisce che gli Usa le risorse strategiche (tra cui metalli rarissimi) le hanno già, gli europei non le avranno. 
Gli europei che di economia reale non hanno fatto granché penseranno di aver fatto chissà che mossa colpendo le fighette che giocano in borsa e gli oppositori di Putin che investono in occidente e in generale combattendo il comunismo tramite espropriazioni, rigorosamente ai danni dei borghesi mentre il gas che va direttamente nelle casse dello stato russo continua ad affluire.
Poi dopo i paesi messi nella UE dagli inglesi per sabotarci avremo gente molto meno collaborativa.

La UE fino a dieci anni fa doveva fare le scarpe sia ad USA che Cina in tutti i campi tranne quello militare, la situazione è decisamente cambiata.


----------



## Raryof (3 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I risvolti sono che l'Europa come ogni guerra mondiale lo prenderà in quel posto. Europa, non occidente.
> La Merkel aveva siglato il megaccordo con i russi.
> Finisce che gli Usa le risorse strategiche (tra cui metalli rarissimi) le hanno già, gli europei non le avranno.
> Gli europei che di economia reale non hanno fatto granché penseranno di aver fatto chissà che mossa colpendo le fighette che giocano in borsa e gli oppositori di Putin che investono in occidente e in generale combattendo il comunismo tramite espropriazioni, rigorosamente ai danni dei borghesi mentre il gas che va direttamente nelle casse dello stato russo continua ad affluire.
> ...


La Ue paga per avere clandestini che non sarebbero capaci di passare la prima materna in Italia, questo è, la UE ormai è solo sussistenzialismo e bugie (tipo quelle sui virus, "dica il falso sulla nuova variante.."), è la peggior finanza che cerca di controllare e fregare il cittadino moderno, lo usa e ci gioca, non ci punta perché non può, è un errore, è una fake unione, ma lo vedete anche oggi, ognuno va per conto suo e sfrutta la particolarità pandemica per vessare o rincoglionire i propri cittadini, finché può, finché ce n'è.
Ad oggi vedo ancora un botto di gente con mascherina all'aperto, è una civiltà ormai totalmente impaurita e incapace di pensare oltre, addirittura si è arrivati al punto in cui se vai a fare un prelievo al bancomat, all'aperto, devi comunque mettere la mascherina, pure se c'è gente in fila lontana 5 metri, come se fosse una roba istituzionale, poi magari a casa prima di mangiare non lavi le mani.. lì capisci bene che c'è un controllo della mente che poi continua durante l'atto, durante il bisogno, perché in primis c'è la mascherina e in secundis il green pass che è una continuazione e che senza il supporto della mascherina non si sarebbe mai radicato; il mondo per come lo conoscevamo è finito sì, ma si possono fare tanti esempi, ad esempio i tizi con la mascherina in macchina, i tizi in motorino senza casco ma con la mascherina, quando Prodi diceva "adagio adagio" aveva ragione, hanno combattuto per togliere tutto ai cittadini, benessere, diritti, cultura, tradizioni, sovranità per sparargli in testa tutt'altro, ius soli, diritti vari non fondamentali tipo lgbt e roba varia, non sorprende eh, quello era il piano, con la paura e col tempo si fa tutto, anche far andare in giro gente che per fare qualsiasi cosa mette la mascherina, perché istituzionalizzata e impaurita, perché se non mettono la mascherina sono criminali o stanno sbagliando a fare le cose perché il primo requisito è la mascherina o il pensiero di doverla mettere e portarsela dietro prima di uscire.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

varvez ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di esprimere un'opinione riguardo tutta la vicenda che, mi pare, vi tenga in apprensione. Viviamo in un paese economicamente al limite, dove le libertà individuali sono ancora soggette a DPCM e DL di dubbia costituzionalità. Siamo ancora immersi nel "racconto" pandemico, e questa volta non per colpa dei media ma della popolazione, per lo meno della maggior parte di essa, che continua a credersi esposta ad una terribile emergenza sanitaria (tutto sommato è difficile per chi ci è immerso non compportarsi così).
> 
> L'exit strategy necessaria per porre fine a questa pseudo emergenza è stata la situazione in Ucraina, naturalmente per tutti tranne che per due paesi: gli USA e l'Italia. In America il dibattito è molle riguardo agli eventi europei, in Italia si propongono filmati vecchi, artefatti o addirittura presi dai videogames per far credere ciò che in realtà non esiste. Cose già viste, come le T.I. piene di figuranti, i camion di Bergamo, i morti immaginari (quelli veri, purtropppo, sono responsabilità dei protocolli assassini).
> 
> ...


Le ultime righe rappresentnao ciò che avverrà al 100%.


----------

